# Excel auto sort?



## dcdz78 (May 8, 2007)

Hello,

This may be simple or impossible, I am not sure but I was wondering if there was a way to make, say, column C, automatically sort alphabetically when I open the spreadsheet. I wasn't sure if this was possible so I just thought I would ask. 

Thank you in advance!

Dale


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think it's possible to do that when you open the file, but it's a one click process once you do open it.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You would need VBA code to do this, as part of the Workbook Open Event. It's fairly straightfoward - post back if you need help with this.


----------

